# Anchoring at the bridge



## simon91 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a little question about anchoring the hand to the bridge. This is not for "floaters", mind you. I have noticed that anchoring the bottom pinky side of the hand (where you can feel the bone) to the edge of the bridge works much better than using the "crevice" between the pinky and the thumb, since that will make the hand sink too deep into the strings in my experience. I suppose this (the first alternative) is what John McLaughlin does as well, judging by some videos that I've seen.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I anchor the pad of my pinky on the raised edge of my Telecaster bridge almost all of the time. That's why I hate the volume knob placement of a Strat.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I only anchor at the bridge when using palm muting. Because I only use a pick about half the time I anchor with random finger tips when needed.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> I anchor the pad of my pinky on the raised edge of my Telecaster bridge almost all of the time. That's why I hate the volume knob placement of a Strat.


I took the second tone pot out and moved the volume to the second hole in one strat, just have a volume and tone, connected to all three pups, it doesn't get in my way, thinking of doing it to some others now


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mr trick said:


> I took the second tone pot out and moved the volume to the second hole in one strat, just have a volume and tone, connected to all three pups, it doesn't get in my way, thinking of doing it to some others now


I intend to do the same. I never use the tone knob on positions 1-4 on my strat anyways. I might use in position 5 though for a Billy Gibbons tone


----------

